# Partition

## HLIAS

ας υποθεσουμε οτι κατα την εγκατασταση του gentoo χωρισουμε το σκληρο δισκο σε 5 partition 

σε καθε κατατμηση θα πρεπει να εφαρμοσουμε ενα συστημα αρχειων,το ερωτημα μου ειναι το καλυτερο συστημα ειναι το ext4;

η καποιες κατατμησεις (αναλογα με τους φακελους usr,boot,var κτλ)λειτουργουν καλυτερα με αλλα συστηματα αρχειων;(ext3 κτλ);

----------

## atmosx

 *HLIAS wrote:*   

> ας υποθεσουμε οτι κατα την εγκατασταση του gentoo χωρισουμε το σκληρο δισκο σε 5 partition 
> 
> σε καθε κατατμηση θα πρεπει να εφαρμοσουμε ενα συστημα αρχειων,το ερωτημα μου ειναι το καλυτερο συστημα ειναι το ext4;
> 
> η καποιες κατατμησεις (αναλογα με τους φακελους usr,boot,var κτλ)λειτουργουν καλυτερα με αλλα συστηματα αρχειων;(ext3 κτλ);

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?chap=4&part=1

----------

